# Dreamweaver 8 + Non-Editable Regions



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

In code view, how do I disable the protection of non-editable regions of an XHTML document? I'm sure it's something really simple, but I've looked around and haven't been able to find anything. I want to leave the non-editable regions in there for the CMS I'm using, but I need to be able to modify them.


----------



## haswalt (Nov 22, 2004)

is this if you are using templating? ie saving it as a template file and then editing onyl the regions set? well i think if you select it you can either delete it or rightclick and select something like make-editable. maybe im not sure.

Harry


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If the page is based on a template you can change the template or change it outside of the template. Click the non editable region, go to Modify > Templates > Detach from Template.


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

It's not a template, it's just an HTML document. If I just type *<!-- #EndEditable* in a blank document, I can't type anything anymore (not even the comment's closing bracket). It's weird.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Why would you put the tags in in the first place manually? DW will not allow you to add editable regions without creating a template first. You need to insert editable regions from the Insert >Template Objects > Editable Region. If you just put in a closing tag it will lock the document because DW is looking for the opening tag as well.


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm not trying to do anything with Dreamweaver, I'm just writing an HTML document to be used with an online CMS. I want to stop Dreamweaver from locking parts of the document so I can use it to write the code.


----------



## haswalt (Nov 22, 2004)

without you first opening a template with dreamweaver or creating editable/non-editable regions dreamweaver will not lock parts of the page, it does not automatically do it. could you please post the page you are having a problem with here, so we can see whether dreamweaver is reading something off the page.


Harry


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

All I have to do is start a blank HTML page (no templates) and type this:


```
<!-- #BeginEditable -->
<!-- #EndEditable
```
And that's it, I can't type anymore. I can't even finish the #EndEditable comment!


----------



## haswalt (Nov 22, 2004)

why do you type that in?

that is what dreamweaver sees for locked areas, don't type that then.

Harry


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

haswalt said:


> why do you type that in?


It's for a CMS...


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Dreamweaver will only allow you to use editable regions that are based on templates PERIOD!! Create a template and you can create HTML pages with those editable regions as part of the page.


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm not sure you guys are understanding my problem here. I'm not doing anything with templates - I'm trying to create a single HTML document. The CMS I'm using needs the #BeginEditable and #EndEditable comments, but once I type the comments to create one of those editable regions, Dreamweaver is locking the rest of my document. I don't want it to do that. Is there a way I can stop this from happening so I don't have to use Notepad?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

THe BeginEditable and EndEditable are based on DW4 and will lock the page if you are working in DW MX or later. Use these tags instead:

Editable stuff here


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

Rockn said:


> THe BeginEditable and EndEditable are based on DW4 and will lock the page if you are working in DW MX or later.


So is there any way to stop this from happening besides changing the syntax?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

No! Other than using notepad or other editor.


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

OK, that's what I was wondering. Thanks


----------

